# my cat wont stop crying!



## vikkizz (Oct 28, 2008)

hi ill just say before i explain that i absoulutly am not a pet person i hate animals and think they are unhygenic, but i have a 15 year old sister who loves animals, after hearing that our local cat and dog shelter were in desperate need of homes for kittens who had been abandoned i eventually gave in and let my sister have one i went out and bought a 60 pound sheltered bed which is one of the best you can buy he has tons of toys and gets fed cat milk and wet food everyday to the requierments the vet told us. now one thing im quite hard on is the fact he is not allowed to sleep with any of the kids or myself as i said before i think it is unhygenic for an animal who has been rolling round in his cat litter tray to be sleeping in a bed with a human so he gets full run of the house except the bedrroms at night and he is driving me insane with his constant crying!! we go to bed between 12-1am and he will cry till we get up the next moring guests have stopped staying over as they get no sleep at all! ive tryed ignoring it but it doesnt seem to work he just crys for hours he has a state of the art scratch post loads of toys and one of the best beds you can buy yet he still crys its gettin g to the point where im going to take him back to the cat and dog shelter and i really dont want to do that as the lil sod is growing on me! he has been to the vets and the vet has told me its purly behavioural i just want the problem sorted pls somebody has to know something that will help!! thanks


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

How old is he, how long have you had him.


----------



## Puppy Love (Jan 10, 2008)

Put a warm hot water bottle in his bed under his blanket to make sure he is nice and warm. How long have you had him maybe he is still unsettled and missing the other kittens, hang in there you are doing a great job, just give him more time.

Puppy Love x


----------



## vikkizz (Oct 28, 2008)

weve had him 6 weeks now and he is nearly 20 weeks old?? i also forgot to mention that he is fine in every other aspect he not a bother its just the constant whining!!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

is he a kitten? i remember my cat used to cry first thing in morning when he was a kittie and as soon as we got up he would be fine, he just wanted company, do you play with him alot/give him affection? it could be he just wants a bit of attention


----------



## Puppy Love (Jan 10, 2008)

Where is his bed?? Maybe you could put it just outside the bedrooms at night time so he feels he is close to you.

Good Luck
Puppy Love


----------



## vikkizz (Oct 28, 2008)

i refuse to put a bloody hot water bottle in his bed the fact is he has his really expensive clossed in cosy bed then 5 cm above that he has a bed on a radiator which we leave on all night just for him (yes i know hes spoilt) mabe thats where im going wrong??


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2008)

He's a baby and clearly wants company, you have to give him time and patience or buy him a friend that would shut him up as he'd have someone to play with while your all asleep xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2008)

vikkizz said:


> i refuse to put a bloody hot water bottle in his bed the fact is he has his really expensive clossed in cosy bed then 5 cm above that he has a bed on a radiator which we leave on all night just for him (yes i know hes spoilt) mabe thats where im going wrong??


Maybe he's picked up on the fact u dont like him!


----------



## vikkizz (Oct 28, 2008)

we tryed putting the bed outside the bedroom but he loves his radiator bed soo much he sleeps there all the time he gets played with all the time i have a four year old who will play with a dangling fish constantly till i take it off him to go to bed lol he constantly gets attention from all of us and i think thats the problem hes a spoilt brat!


----------



## Puppy Love (Jan 10, 2008)

Good idea Jem, having 2 together is a great idea - vikkizz your sister will be pleased, he he

Puppy Love x


----------



## vikkizz (Oct 28, 2008)

he defo hasnt picked up on that hes wrapped round my neck at the minlol


----------



## vikkizz (Oct 28, 2008)

what if we dont get another 1 is there another alternative?? like i say even though i work there is always some1 in the house constantly fussing over him its just wen we go into another room? is there defo no way to tackle this that i havnt tryed before??


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

It just sounds like he wants to sleep in the same room as you.. one of my cat's cries alot if she cant be in the same room as me


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2008)

it does sound like that because someone is there to fuss him all day then he's own his own at night he misses the company xx


----------



## Puppy Love (Jan 10, 2008)

It does sound like you are doing a great job but the little tinker seems to be persistant so it whoever gives in first - he just does not want to be one his own. Does he sleep a lot during the day?? Maybe try not letting his sleep too much in the day so he will be very tired when it comes to bed time......oh I don't know.....my boy Charlie is 18 now so he sleeps day and night but he has always been in our bedroom since day 1.

Puppy Love


----------



## vikkizz (Oct 28, 2008)

and i really sympathise with that but i defo wont be backing down on the bedroom rule like i said earlier he can do what he wants wen he wants but he aint sleepin in my bed not after hes rolled around in his pooey litter tray!!! do you think if i ignore it long enough he will get the message??


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

vikkizz said:


> and i really sympathise with that but i defo wont be backing down on the bedroom rule like i said earlier he can do what he wants wen he wants but he aint sleepin in my bed not after hes rolled around in his pooey litter tray!!! do you think if i ignore it long enough he will get the message??


depends how stubborn he is!


----------



## vikkizz (Oct 28, 2008)

hes defo persistent lol we even tryed putting him in his bed everytime he cryed lol that didnt get us far we put him back at least 60 times and he still got back to the door crying lol i dont understand it though as ive trained him to come to me when i call his name hell also stand on his back legs for treat so i know he can be trained hes never ever pooed or wet on the floor once (touch wood) so its defo that hes spoiled


----------



## PussyCatNan (Jun 24, 2008)

vikkizz said:


> and i really sympathise with that but i defo wont be backing down on the bedroom rule like i said earlier he can do what he wants wen he wants but he aint sleepin in my bed not after hes rolled around in his pooey litter tray!!! do you think if i ignore it long enough he will get the message??


:yikes: I'd be taking him the vets if he rolls round in his litter tray....I'm no expert but that sounds odd  where is your sister sleeping? can the poor little kitten not sleep with her?


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Sounds like he needs his little 'man berries' sorting to me. Have you had him neutered yet? :yikes:


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

PussyCatNan said:


> :yikes: I'd be taking him the vets if he rolls round in his litter tray....I'm no expert but that sounds odd  where is your sister sleeping? can the poor little kitten not sleep with her?


LOL me too... my cats have never done that!


----------



## Puppy Love (Jan 10, 2008)

Best of luck vikkizz - Im off to bed now for a good nights sleep, he he

bye bye


----------



## vikkizz (Oct 28, 2008)

well i have though about that but i heard that hes far too youg for that??? did i hear right??? i also have another question i was hoping that we could keep him as an indoor pet as i said earlier i have a big problem with hygeine ( i have ocd) i really dont want the unwanted gifts of flees and other problems whats you stand on that?? (ive never had a cat before?)


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

I have two cats and they have never been outside and are quite happy to stay indoors, but i think you will need to get the chop for him as soon as hes old enough, or he will cry to go out after female cats on heat, sounds like hes lonely at bedtime if he gets played with all day and hes still very young.


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Keep him as a house cat there shouldn't be a problem but you will definately need to have him neutered before he starts spraying. You could look into this now as some vets will do it earlier than others.

I would definately say he needs a friend to snuggle up to at night.

I know where your'e coming from about pets in the bedroom though and there is no real reason to change your mind over this.

Goodluck!


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

I've just had my boy neutered and he's 18 weeks old so i'm sure yours is old enough to be 'de-plummed'! lol!

I would be tempted to get him a friend though.....cats are very loving and can be clingy especially if their first playmate is a human. My cat Audrey used to be the same with me when she lost her brother, i then got her the two boys for company and she adores them. She's still very loyal to me but she loves nothing more than playing with her two brothers


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I've got OCD, shrink diagnosed me and everything! lol, yep agree with the bed thing. Now if I were you i'd have him neutered between ages 5months and 6 months and get him another kitten play mate! Honestly, they'll sleep together at night and will always be company. HONESTLY be so much better for you all :smilewinkgrin:

Also I don't think the poster meant the cat rolled in the tray  you know what she means!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Areyou from the US?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

vikkizz said:


> what if we dont get another 1 is there another alternative?? like i say even though i work there is always some1 in the house constantly fussing over him its just wen we go into another room? is there defo no way to tackle this that i havnt tryed before??


no, he loves you and wants you at night too. he may get the message one day to sleep not with you but it may take time :yikes:

one of mine wants to sleep with me but as i have other cats he got used to sleeping with them.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

keep him indoors yes, and treat for fleas and he won't get any! much cleaner kept inside and better for the cat.


----------



## Spudmols (Sep 17, 2008)

Could you not put the radiator bed just in your sisters room? Or do you not want him in the bedrooms at all?
If you dont want to get another cat see if you can get a large cuddly toy from him to sleep with to see if he finds comfort in that.
But like everyone says he just wants to be with you if i shut the door to my bedroom my kitten rips up the carpet and allsorts until i let her in.


----------

